# Coronavirus Songs -- and Jokes (?)



## Squint-eyed Southerner

There are a _lot _of them! I thought a separate thread might be appropriate ; when this finally passes, the thread can sink into a well-deserved oblivion, and not remind everyone about the "bad old days".

I'll start:






So, what's your "favorite thing"?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Another one from Julie:


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Watch this all the way to the end. Not really a joke but more uplifting content plus the original cast of Hamilton performing together ❤️


----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


>


Now *that's* a long-time-later update! But checking my vinyl double LP "Hot August Night" of his amazing live concert at the Greek Theatre in LA, that was … 1972 … almost 48 years ago. 😯


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

I see I've neglected the most obvious coronavirus song. There are now too many versions to count, much less listen to. I'll let you find them yourself -- but here's a sample you might miss:


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Here's the clip of the original Hamilton cast performing in quarantine. Not specifically a coronavirus song but it's because of coronavirus so I thought it was pretty cool ❤️


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> I see I've neglected the most obvious coronavirus song. There are now too many versions to count, much less listen to. I'll let you find them yourself -- but here's a sample you might miss:


Yikes! That makes Minnie Mouse sound like a baritone! 
And it may be near the highest sound frequencies I am just barely able to hear (I certainly hardly *understood* any of the lyrics). 😬


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Famous paintings come to life in these quarantine works of art


Visiting museums to experience art in person is not an option in the era of social distancing. These creatives are staging their own art works at home.




www.pbs.org


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Olorgando

Sorry, all - having one of my irrepressible urges. And it is for the parodies if the song by "The Knack", "My Sharona". The Corona anthem.

Chris Mann:





erm … Papa Bakes?





huh?!? ZdoggMD (I'm *not* making this up!)





And the original ain't bad





… something new at just before halftime 😒


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

A new one from Julie!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

I just found this one 😂


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Starbrow




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

We can do better than "Happy Birthday".


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

How _not _to spend your lockdown time:


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

I'm not even a country music fan, really, but that guy is so good, I'm gonna post another one.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Uh-oh -- the Border Collies have escaped from the Joke thread!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Halasían

I've been enjoying the isolation cooking of Nat... (language warning)






He has about a dozen of these home cooking videos and they not only give me laughs, his techniques actually turn out some great food!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Starbrow

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2616609581987626


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Might as well have some more "music" from them:


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

*



*


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

I didn’t get it all, but. . .


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

In honor of Sean Connery


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Funny! 😁 

But wait -- did he die of Coronavirus?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Funny! 😁
> 
> But wait -- did he die of Coronavirus?


I doubt it, he was 90, died in his sleep and had been unwell for dinner time per his son.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Ah, OK. I just thought, since you posted it on this thread. . .

Wait -- "unwell for dinner time"?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Anyway.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Ah, OK. I just thought, since you posted it on this thread. . .
> 
> Wait -- "unwell for dinner time"?


*Some time, though I guess technically he wasn't well for dinner time either


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> I didn’t get it all, but. . .


And that despite your serious KPop fandom ... 
But I'm not surprised.
I mean, I don't get most of the regional insider jokes in Franconia, Bavaria, Swabia, Saxony (any of the three), the Palatinate (any of the two), the Rhineland (upper and lower), north German "Platt", Frisian ... even when I can understand more than 50% of what is *said* at all (which is *very* variable ...) 🥴


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

'Tis the season?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Olorgando




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Well, I suppose that _could _be considered a coronavirus song. 

Or maybe just a general 2020 song. 

Meanwhile:


----------



## Olorgando

HtH just oozes applicability all over the place ... 😈


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Neither song nor joke, but but maybe this belongs here. Sir Ian McKellen receiving a Covid-19 vaccination:


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

A commercial -- but enjoyable, IMO.

On point, too.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

And one for the new year!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Not directly connected to this thread, yet still feels like it belongs here:


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Ealdwyn

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


>


This will be me on 29 March .... although possibly with less singing and dancing


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Surely a cartwheel or two, at least? 😁


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


>


Abba! I thought it sounded familiar! 
Hadda take in the original on YouTube ... pop music's supergroup.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

This belongs here, I think:


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

But don't be complacent -- it's not just something in an old book from last year.


So don't be seduced!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

I somehow missed this one, last year -- in fact I seem to have missed a lot of them -- but it's quite well done. . .and still relevant, unfortunately:


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Not a joke, but. . .


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> View attachment 10982


15 Greek letters down, Pi, Rho, Sigma, Tau, Upsilon, Phi, Chi, Psi, and Omega left to go. And then? Klingon? 🤬


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

They skipped Nu -- probably to avoid the inevitable Abbott and Costello routines.

"Hey, did you hear about the Nu virus?"
"New? What's it called?"
"I just told you. Nu."
"Ha!Ha! Who called it 'New' ?"
"Yes."
"What?"
"Not what, WHO. WHO called it Nu."
"That's what I'm asking you!"

Etc., ad infinitum.


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> They skipped Nu -- probably to avoid the inevitable Abbott and Costello routines.
> 
> "Hey, did you hear about the Nu virus?"
> "New? What's it called?"
> "I just told you. Nu."
> "Ha!Ha! Who called it 'New' ?"
> "Yes."
> "What?"
> "No, WHO. WHO called it Nu."
> "That's what I'm asking you!"
> 
> Etc., ad infinitum.


Sounds like a re-tread of their legendary "Who's on first" routine
They also skipped Xi - even though that would have been one of the most appropriate letters to use. 😈


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Olorgando said:


> Sounds like a re-tread of their legendary "Who's on first" routine


Gee, ya rilly think so? 

Edit, for a few more


----------



## Olorgando

For anybody who doesn't know this gem, here it is:


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Ealdwyn

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


>


100% accurate


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee

Mostly Covid-related:


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

I thought so too! 😉


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Adding another from Steve.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

This thread's still relevant-- unfortunately, so . . .





This one's kinda oblique, but what the heck:


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Lord of the rings but its an antivaxer thread


Learn Impressions: https://skl.sh/3dmmGr6




youtube.com


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------

